
SF's Diversity Numbers Are Looking More and More Like a Tech Company's - ALee
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/05/san-francisco-diversity-migration/481668/?single_page=true
======
PaulHoule
People dogpiling into a few coastal cities is itself an example of "Diversity
Breakdown" and it is pretty obvious that groups that have their own self-
interest in mind: women, blacks, people born in the U.S., people older than
30, are leaving the party.

